# Dogs and Pubs. Great place in Tewkesbury



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just been to Tewkesbury to get recall work done on the truck.

Great service from Warners (garage) who ferried us down town for a spot of retail therapy to keep Mrs Zeb happy. 8O :lol:

The Nottingham Arms in the High Street drew us in with a notice saying they are a "dog friendly" pub, and customers can bring their hounds into part of the restaurant area.  They even provide drinking bowls and free doggie treats!

_(There is of course a quite separate area for those who don't want dogs around when they are eating, so no cause for complaint from either "camp".)_

During February they are doing lunches on special offer.

I had a breakfast consisting of a large banger, a slice of dry cured bacon big enough to carpet a small M/H, tomato and baked beans. _(I think there should have been an egg as well, but the lady was working flat out and I had plenty of food on my plate so I didn't whinge.)_ :wink:

Mrs Zeb had a broccoli and cheese bake with a side salad and garlic bread, and we both enjoyed it very much. Top quality food, well prepared, nicely presented and plenty for a light lunch.

*The price . . . £1.50 each.* 8O 8O :lol:

The CC site is not open (probably still under water as always at this time of year) but if you are passing and want a good meal in nice surroundings - with the dog if you have one, we can reccommend it very highly.

And at £1.50 each it ain't going to break the bank!!!!

Dave


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

there is a pub around our way that attracts a lot of dogs?.


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

> there is a pub around our way that attracts a lot of dogs?


Sounds like you might be considering giving a few of them some exercise?


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

not me ,i need nourishment not punishment buddy.lol


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I bet they don't do bread & butter pudding Dave?

Well not as good as Mrs Zeb anyway.

SDA


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

MHF should have a section on dog friendly pubs.We always have dog with us when we are off in motorhome.
If you are a smoker or a dog you are treated like a leper.


----------



## nedsez (May 1, 2005)

Hi all dog lovers
This site is worth a peek

http://www.dogfriendlybritain.co.uk/directory.asp?Category=2


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the sensible comments!

*Ned *- the pub has several links to similar sites on the bottom of their "comments" sheet, but Mrs Zeb has "_tidied it up_" 8O :evil: from where I very carefully placed it . . . in the middle of the dining table! 

I'll post them when I find it! :roll:

Dave


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Zeb

Thanks for this - we're stopping off in Tewkesbury for one night at the end of May with hairy hound Misty so we'll stop off there for a small imbibement

D


----------



## 120810 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Dave,

Many thanks for your comments - much appreciated. Regarding the egg incident - yes you should have had an egg on your meal; Emma realised she had missed it off at about 8.30 pm that night !

Many apologies for that - Emma says you can have two eggs next time you visit us !

Cheers

Bill and Emma Lopez-Churm
The Nottingham Arms
High Street
Tewkesbury
GL20 5JU

Tel : 01684 276346

PS The websites where you can post comments etc are crackerjack.co.uk, beerintheevening.com, fancyapint.com, dogfriendlybritain.co.uk, doggiepubs.org.uk, dogfriendlypubs.co.uk


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

I guess we're spoilt living in the lakes - I struggle to think of a pub that wouldn't allow dogs in. However it does concern us when we travel that we'd make this assumption and be stuck without food (& drink  ) and not be llowed in. I for one second the idea of a 'dog friendly pubs' sticky / thread.


----------

